# 2011 230Rs



## coalminer (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi to everyone! My fiancé an I recently purchased a 2011 230 RS, it is basically brand new, previous owner had it out twice, it has a 100 watt solar pane, 2 big 6 volt Interstate Batteries, a Reese weight distribution, anti sway hitch, and a few other goodies, quite a step up from the 96 Jayco pop-up we have!

I have really enjoyed searching through all the different topics, a real treasure trove of info! we did a lot of lookin around. and research about a toy hauler type of camper, this one fit our needs the best! I love the fact that I can pull our Harley, or ATV in strap it down and go. which is perfect for where we live< West Elk Mtns specifically Hotchkiss Colorado.
We have had the camper out once for 2 days, everything worked great! thinking speaker upgrade is soon needed, which I have found several good threads on here.

My biggest concern is I definitely need a bigger tow vehicle, currently we have a 2005 trailblazer, and we are jus completely underpowered, so for now we r traveling light and sticking close to home, hopefully tomorrow im gonna trade in my 2004 chevy Colorado, for a ? 2003-2005, chevy 1500,ford 150,dodge 1500, which has the best towing characteristics? any help would be appreciated!

Awesome site! glad to be a new Outbacker!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well you may get a variety of answers but I have a 2012 230RS and pull it with a 2005 Ford F-150 FX4 Supercrew. The truck pulls the camper just fine with no issues. I have never felt uncomfortable or unsafe with this truck and trailer combo. It can pull 65 mph easily and pulls the bigger hills with about 10 mph loss of speed. I average 9-10 mpg and over the years have added a CAI, MBRP exhaust, Edge programmer (with custom tunes) and Air bags on the rear.

Good luck with your search but any 1/2 ton will be fine for this.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers. We also have a 2012 230rs and pull it with a Tundra. This combination works very well for us and I would concur with CaptFX4 about speeds and mileage. I also find that the Tundra with the help of the brake controller has no problems stopping the trailer (which I think is sort of important!!) and the longer wheelbase assists with the trailer not trying to 'steer' the truck. We also stepped up from a popup and are very glad that we did and we love this trailer for its size and convenience. The one thing you may need to watch with any half ton truck is the payload limit. Most half tons have a payload limit of 1200-1500lbs. When you look at the hitch weight of these front toy haulers, they can be up around 700-900 lbs especially if you are hauling an ATV or motorcycle. That leaves you very little wiggle room for people, fuel, items in the truck bed etc. while the WD hitch will disperse some of this weight, it is still part of your gross limits. One of the first things I did was load up the trailer for a trip, including the 150lbs of dogs in the bed and took it to a Cat Scale to be weighed. I was able to get axle weights with and without WD bars and hitch weight. I was within limits but only just and we only have bicycles in the garage area. Hope this helps.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Aussiefire and weighing your set up. The best $25-$40 bucks or so you can spend now is to get fully set up (meaning loaded as if you are leaving for your trip including the dogs!) and tow to a professional truck scale. They charge in the range of $10 per weigh, but you can often negotiate a discount since you will want multiple weights. You want:

a) the entire rig (tow vehicle (TV) and trailer (TT).







the TV only
c) the TT only 
d) the trailer actual tongue weight
e) weights when hitched up with your new Weight Distribution Hitch.

Now you can determine if you are within the weight limits.

Make sure your propane tank(s) are full, the black and grey tanks empty, and the water tank at the level you keep it for towing---I keep mine about half full so I have toilet flush water and kitchen spigot water if we stop for lunch somewhere. Remember that water weighs 8# per gallon, so you do not want to tow any more than you actually need unless you are headed for dry camping.

Finally, as a courtesy to the professional truckers, call ahead to the scales and tell them you have a travel trailer and want multiple weights that might take 15 minutes and when should you show up? You'll be backing and hitching and unhitching, etc., and that takes time.

Good luck!


----------

